# Feral in shelter ceiling for 13 days



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

The female feral that I brought to shelter to be fixed, etc. escaped while they were trying to transfer her at the shelter into a carrier to be fixed. She vaulted onto a nearby table and climbed up the cages into a whole in the ceiling. 
She's been there ever since. They have tried trapping her to no avail. Some nights they put out food and she eats it and back up she goes. I was away on business most of this week but I figure she's still up there. 

What are they thinking? They can't just leave her up there!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't understand why they don't just leave the food in a humane trap and trap her just like they would a feral outdoors.

Should be able to get her overnight. 

13 days doesn't sound like they are trying hard...


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

She is smart. She won't go into a trap again. That is how I got her. This is one sly mommy.:smiles


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor cat. I hope they don't give up.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

MinoulovesPrincess said:


> She is smart. She won't go into a trap again. That is how I got her. This is one sly mommy.:smiles


They aint THAT smart. Can't they just disguise the trap? Would be surprised if a few cloths and towels wasn't enough. *shrugs*

Heck, disguise it to look like Candy Mountain; thats how they got Charlie.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Check this product out. I saw it used on my Malibu and it made the entire process low-key and low-stress with no chance of an escape. Perhaps your shelter would be interested in getting one? 
I thought everyone who worked with ferals knew about it but I intro'd it to Merry who has done extensive work with ferals for years and she hadn't heard of it before.

Good luck catching the kitty! I think if they could place the food near and then further in a trap *rigged to NOT spring* for a period of days it could give her enough time to drop her guard and finally have the trap set to spring when she is comfortable entering and finally catch her.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-fe...n-feral-cat-handler-safely-handle-ferals.html


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

MinoulovesPrincess said:


> The female feral that I brought to shelter to be fixed, etc. escaped while they were trying to transfer her at the shelter into a carrier to be fixed. She vaulted onto a nearby table and climbed up the cages into a whole in the ceiling.
> She's been there ever since. They have tried trapping her to no avail. Some nights they put out food and she eats it and back up she goes. I was away on business most of this week but I figure she's still up there.
> 
> What are they thinking? They can't just leave her up there!


You have really been through a lot in your efforts to trap and neuter cats. First the cat with the ear cut off, then this...
While I admire the work vets do with ferals and realize ferals are the toughest of all to deal with, you'd think they would have their procedure together enough to avoid a situation like this. 

I'm sure this is terribly frustrating for you. I am hoping for a good outcome for this poor scared cat.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope they can get her out safely and soon!


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I was at the shelter today. She's still up there. They were going to buy special mesh, put it over the hole with an X so she can get down but not back up again. They'll put food on the floor below. This poor creature must be dehydrated and very scared. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless that poor baby. I'm praying that they get her down safe and sound.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I too am praying for her safety.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Called shelter today. She is still up there. She came down last night, ate the good in two traps and didn't set them off. The staff is amazed that she avoided the trigger plate. Smart cat.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

*She is still up there*

The feral is still up in the shelter ceiling. I can't believe it. I don't know what to do. I don't think they are trying hard enough.atback


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Forgot to update because work has been so crazy. They finally caught her. She was fixed and I took her to a no-kill shelter that will try to integrate her with a colony of barn cats. I am so glad the angel will have a new home.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, good news. 
This cat is resilient. 
If anyone can adapt to new circumstances, she can. 
Thanks for the update.


----------

